# ever heard off...



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

...any of these dogs?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I've heard of some. Don't know about them. It seems I was looking at a pedigree like that recently. I remember the name Farris' Bad Ass Duke. Is this a pedigree on your dog?


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

yea, i wish he was bred a little better. but i love him just the same.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you get the dog locally?

Was Duke a large dog?

Did the guy have a couple very small dogs?


----------

